#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   protese des Schultergelenk >

## Benbea

Hallo, 
ich suche Leute die ein künstliches Schultergelenk haben, oder vor kurzen solch eine OP hinter sich haben.

----------

